# Protektor Weste/Jacke mit starkem Schutz für Schulter und Schlüsselbein gesucht



## DIRTDIRTDIRT (7. September 2020)

Hallo Freunde, habe mit SuFu zwar schon vergleichbare Threads gefunden, allerdings sind die schon ein paar Jahre alt. Daher schon mal
vielen Dank für aktuelle Hinweise.

Nach einem tollen Tag im Bikepark Leogang letzten Freitag durfte ich noch zwei Tage im wunderschönen Krankenhaus in Zell am See dranhängen. Da ich mir einige Bänder in der Schulter gerissen habe, habe ich jetzt genügend Zeit (und Motivation) mich auf die Suche nach einer neuen Protektorweste mit Schulterschutz zu machen. Habe bislang die Fox Weste mit Thermo Schaum und bin sehr zufrieden gewesen, jedoch will ich zukünftig auch einen Schutz für Schultern und Schlüsselbein.

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit der neuesten EVOC Protector Jacket? Gibts etwas besseres?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. September 2020)

grad im Bikepark ohne Protektoren an Schulter ist ein absolutes Nogo 

nun hast Du den Salat....ok ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich selbst mit voller Protektoren-Montur schwer verletzt an Schulter und Rippen.
also sei froh, das es nur Bänder sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRTDIRTDIRT (7. September 2020)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> grad im Bikepark ohne Protektoren an Schulter ist ein absolutes Nogo
> 
> nun hast Du den Salat....ok ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich selbst mit voller Protektoren-Montur schwer verletzt an Schulter und Rippen.
> also sei froh, das es nur Bänder sind.



Da kann ich leider nicht wiedersprechen ? Bislang dachte ich auch, dass Schulterpolster gegen einen Bänderriss oder Schlüsselbeinbruch auch nichts helfen. Aber in Zukunft werde ich definitiv nicht mehr ohne in den Bikepark gehen. Und selbst wenn sie eine Verletzung nicht verhindern sondern nur abmildern kann das den entscheidenden Unterschied machen, ob man eine OP braucht oder nicht.


----------



## Sespri (7. September 2020)

An der Ortema finde ich das fast lückenlose Ineinandergreifen der einzelnen Zonen vielversprechend. Das lässt mich mal hoffen, dass ein eventueller Einschlag grossflächig verteilt und vernichtet wird.

Nichtsdestotrotz sage ich - als bekennender Overdressed Fahrer - dass das Schlüsselbein äusserst schlecht zu schützen ist. Wenn man seitlich auf die Schulter fliegt, geht eine nicht unbeträchtliche Kraft weiter und übt eine fatale Kompression auf das Schlüsselbein aus. Der Schulterprotektor verhindert vielleicht die gröbsten Fleischwunden und Abschürfungen, aber die Energie geht halt doch durch. Ist ja kein Zufall, dass Schlüsselbeine oft mal kaputt gehen.

Der andere Fall ist über den Lenker und platt auf den Bauch mit Erstkontakt des Schlüsselbeins auf Wurzel/Stein und Konsorten. Da müsste der genau über dem Schlüsselbein liegende Protektor 50mm dick sein. Nur habe ich sowas noch nie gesehen und selbst dann ist die Chance auf Knack sehr gross.

Der fette Ellbogenschoner schützt deshalb, weil der Arm letztlich nicht statisch bleibt. Nach dem Aufprall weicht er zusätzlich aus und vernichtet so die Energie. Das Schlüsselbein kann das nicht.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Schutzwesten in erster Linie abmildern - und das ist schon viel! Wenn man Glück hat und noch über die Schulter abrollt, bleiben ausser blauen Flecken u.U. gar nichts übrig.

Auf alle Fälle gute Besserung und viel Erfolg bei der Protektorensuche..


----------



## Przemek85 (9. September 2020)

> Da kann ich leider nicht wiedersprechen ? Bislang dachte ich auch, dass Schulterpolster gegen einen Bänderriss oder Schlüsselbeinbruch auch nichts helfen. Aber in Zukunft werde ich definitiv nicht mehr ohne in den Bikepark gehen. Und selbst wenn sie eine Verletzung nicht verhindern sondern nur abmildern kann das den entscheidenden Unterschied machen, ob man eine OP braucht oder nicht.


Es ist einfach sehr wichtig. Jemand ist kürzlich nach einer Kollision gestorben durch Radfahren ohne Helm?


----------



## aibeekey (9. September 2020)

DIRTDIRTDIRT schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit der neuesten EVOC Protector Jacket? Gibts etwas besseres?



Hab mir nach meinem Bruch am Schlüsselbein (stumpf auf die Schulter, also genau die Situation in der ein Pad wirklich was hätte bewirken können im Gegensatz zu Sturz auf Ellenbogen und darüber Krafteinleitung ins Schlüsselbein) die alte EVOC geholt. Nach meinen Recherchen ist das die Weste mit der besten Abdeckung im Schulterbereich.

Wenn die neue EVOC sich da nicht wesentlich verändert hat, machst du damit also sicher nix verkehrt.


----------



## Downhillsocke (9. September 2020)

Würde auch zur Ortema raten. Aber unter 250 Euro geht da nichts.


----------



## DIRTDIRTDIRT (9. September 2020)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich denke ich werde mir mal
die Ortema und die EVOC bestellen und sehen welche besser passt und einen besseren Gesamteindruck macht. Muss aber wohl leider noch ein paar Wochen warten bis ich mir die alleine anziehen kann... ?


----------



## fone (11. September 2020)

Ich habe mir trotz Protektorenjacke die Bändern in der Schulter gerissen, die Kraft muss ja wo hin... da helfen ein paar Stückchen Plastik mit 5mm Schaumstoff drunter einfach nichts.

Danach hatte ich mich umgesehen und die Evoc und die Ortema als die Jacken identifiziert, die vermutlich die meiste Dämpfung an der Schulter bieten. Gekauft habe ich bisher keine davon. (Geiz)
Ich habe aber immerhin d3o Schulterprotektoren, die absorieren auch etwas mehr Energie als das Hartplastik.


----------



## aibeekey (11. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich habe aber immerhin d3o Schulterprotektoren, die absorieren auch etwas mehr Energie als das Hartplastik.



Mehr als das Hartplastik mag sein. Hierfür gibt es ja die Normen und Zertifizierungen.
Ich kenne zB keine d3o Knieschoner mit Level 2 Zertifizierung. Sehr wohl jedoch welche mit Sas-tec und Level 2 (Ion K-pact zB)
Die Schulterpads an der EVOC sind zwar auch nur sas-tec Level 1, aber haben deine Schulter Pads überhaupt eine EN 1621 Zertifizierung?


----------



## fone (11. September 2020)

Keine Ahnung. 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass sie beim nächsten Crash auf die Schulter, der hoffentlich nie stattfindet, das entscheidende Quäntchen Energie mehr absorbieren. 
Sastec finde ich auch besser. Den d3o Rückenschoner in meiner Weste habe ich durch Sastec ersetzt. Ist halt auch deutlich dicker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (11. September 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> Mehr als das Hartplastik mag sein. Hierfür gibt es ja die Normen und Zertifizierungen.
> Ich kenne zB keine d3o Knieschoner mit Level 2 Zertifizierung. Sehr wohl jedoch welche mit Sas-tec und Level 2 (Ion K-pact zB)
> Die Schulterpads an der EVOC sind zwar auch nur sas-tec Level 1, aber haben deine Schulter Pads überhaupt eine EN 1621 Zertifizierung?



Guter Hinweis. Ich dachte immer meine alten Race Face Ambush D3O hätten Level 2, so massiv wie die Dinger ausfallen. Die sind aber Level 1.

Habe auch neue Sweet Protection Knee Pads mit Sas-Tec, die haben Level 2. Wenn ich beide Schoner so vergleiche und davor haue, wirken die Race Face trotzdem vertrauenserweckender, aber gut, kann täuschen.


----------



## DIRTDIRTDIRT (13. September 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis zu dem Level 2 Standard. Ich habe hier eine Pressemitteilung gefunden in der steht, dass die ORTEMA Enduro Jacket Protektoren an Rücken und Schulter beide Level 2 erfülen









						ORTEMA ORTHO-MAX Enduro
					

Bereits auf den ersten Blick sieht man, dass in der hervorragend verarbeiteten ORTEMA ORTHO-MAX Enduro-Protektorenjacke langjähriges Protektoren-Know-how steckt. Das flexible Material liegt angenehm auf der Haut und trotz der recht massiven Protektoren an Rücken, Brust (herausnehmbar) und...




					design-innovation-award.com


----------



## Rainer-75 (14. September 2020)

Die Ortema muss halt passen,  lässt sich ja nicht einstellen. Mir hat sie leider nicht richtig gepasst :-( wäre meine erste wahl gewesen.
Hab dann die EVOC Protector Jacket gekauft. Hat mich dann letztes Jahr am Geißkopf gleich vor ner Schultereckgelenksprengung bewahrt. Bin übern Lenker abgestiegen .Die Schulter wahr nach meiner "erinnerung" das erste was richtig aufgeschlagen ist. Tat zwar trotzdem paar wochen weh , aber besser als gebrochen


----------



## Sespri (14. September 2020)

DIRTDIRTDIRT schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis zu dem Level 2 Standard. Ich habe hier eine Pressemitteilung gefunden in der steht, dass die ORTEMA Enduro Jacket Protektoren an Rücken und Schulter beide Level 2 erfülen


Neben der Enduro gibt es auch die Ortema Ortho-Max Jacke. Die habe ich gekauft, muss aber - wie @Rainer-75 schon sagt - einfach passen. Man hat einen integrierten Gurt mit Klettverschluss, den man auf den Bildern nicht sieht und sich darunter befindet. Der gibt einen Halt um den Bauchbereich, der Rest ist gegeben.

Wenn sie aber passt, dann ist es mMn. erste Sahne. Ein wirklich gutes Gefühl. Einziger Wermutstropfen - etwas ist ja immer - links und rechts hat es grosse Brustprotektoren. Nur der Reissverschluss geht genau über das Brustbein und das ist so direkt nicht geschützt. Das ist bei anderen besser gelöst.

Ganz neu gibt es den OCP Brustpanzer von der gleichen Firma, welche man angeblich mit der Jacke kombinieren kann. Nur frage ich mich, ob man dann nicht wie ein Michelin Männchen aussieht...


----------



## vanbov (19. September 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Nur der Reissverschluss geht genau über das Brustbein und das ist so direkt nicht geschützt. Das ist bei anderen besser gelöst.
> 
> Ganz neu gibt es den OCP Brustpanzer von der gleichen Firma, welche man angeblich mit der Jacke kombinieren kann. Nur frage ich mich, ob man dann nicht wie ein Michelin Männchen aussieht...


Gibts da nicht von Ortema auch eine passende SAS-Tec Brustplatte? Ich dacht sowas gesehen zu haben.

EDIT: habs schnell mal gesucht:





						OCP 3.0 - Einschub-Protektor, Level 1
					

OCP 3.0 - Chest Protector Einschub-Brustprotektor mit Level 1




					www.ortema-shop.com
				




BTW: ich hab die Ortho-Max-Jacke und die ist einfach nur Super! Aber passen muss Sie... ich hab damals bei Ortema zwei Größen bestellt um zu testen


----------



## moehrrider (24. August 2021)

hi zusammen, wollte hier auch mal nachfragen ob ihr ne protektor jacke kennt die mindestens nen nierengurt zum einstellen hat, gute schulterprotektoren. ungefähr so wie die evoc. die ixs trigger würde mir noch gefallen mit den integrierten elbogen pads, die hat aber halt leider nichts zum verstellen. danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (24. August 2021)

moehrrider schrieb:


> hi zusammen, wollte hier auch mal nachfragen ob ihr ne protektor jacke kennt die mindestens nen nierengurt zum einstellen hat, gute schulterprotektoren. ungefähr so wie die evoc. die ixs trigger würde mir noch gefallen mit den integrierten elbogen pads, die hat aber halt leider nichts zum verstellen. danke schonmal.


Guck mal bei Orthema.. die sind


----------



## DIRTDIRTDIRT (25. August 2021)

moehrrider schrieb:


> hi zusammen, wollte hier auch mal nachfragen ob ihr ne protektor jacke kennt die mindestens nen nierengurt zum einstellen hat, gute schulterprotektoren. ungefähr so wie die evoc. die ixs trigger würde mir noch gefallen mit den integrierten elbogen pads, die hat aber halt leider nichts zum verstellen. danke schonmal.


Ich habe meine die Ortema Ortho Max Enduro Jacke im Sommer sehr viel im Bikepark getragen und kann sie auch empfehlen. Sie ist nur relativ schlecht belüftet und warm, deshalb nur bedingt für Enduro Touren bei heißem Wetter geeignet. Aber für Downhill/Freeride ist die Super.

Mir persönlich hat noch keine Protektorenjacke gut gepasst bei der die Ellbogenschützen im Ärmel integriert waren. Die Schylützer sind immer komisch gerutscht und waren nie dort wo sie hin sollten. Hier habe ich separate Ellbogenschützen.

Wir ist aufgefallen, dass es jetzt viele neue Body Protektoren gibt die eher für Enduro Touren gemacht sind, aber ich würde Dir empfehlen genau auf den Level des Schutzes zu achten. Die sind zwar alle relativ dünn und leicht damit man gut pedallieren kann, aber im Bikeparkeinsatz brauchst Du m.E. den bestmöglichen Schutz.

VG


----------



## vanbov (25. August 2021)

Meine Empfehlung: 
Bikeparkeinsatz (bester Schutz, aber warm)





						ORTHO-MAX Jacket
					

Rückenschutz für Sportler. Bei der Entwicklung der ORTHO-MAX JACKET wurde das Augenmerk auf geringes Gewicht und sportspezifische Anforderungen gelegt.




					www.ortema-shop.com
				




Enduro-Touren & den Rest (sehr guter Schutz, luftig):





						Body Protection Set - Level 2
					

Level 2 Brustprotektor OCP 3.0 mit dem bewährten Full Back Protektor ORTHO-MAX Dynamic im Set.




					www.ortema-shop.com


----------



## moehrrider (25. August 2021)

DIRTDIRTDIRT schrieb:


> Wir ist aufgefallen, dass es jetzt viele neue Body Protektoren gibt die eher für Enduro Touren gemacht sind, aber ich würde Dir empfehlen genau auf den Level des Schutzes zu achten. Die sind zwar alle relativ dünn und leicht damit man gut pedallieren kann, aber im Bikeparkeinsatz brauchst Du m.E. den bestmöglichen Schutz.


hey danke, und jap ich will möglichst guten schutz weil ich fahre fast nur bikepark. und todtnau ist halt echt nicht geil zum stürzen (ich spreche aus erfahrung ). zum bissle enduro riden reicht mir unter umständen der protektor im rucksack.


----------



## moehrrider (25. August 2021)

vanbov schrieb:


> Bikeparkeinsatz (bester Schutz, aber warm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja die hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, ist aber für nen armen schüler der sich grade noch nen bike gekauft hat schon bissle happig....


----------



## moehrrider (25. August 2021)

DIRTDIRTDIRT schrieb:


> Mir persönlich hat noch keine Protektorenjacke gut gepasst bei der die Ellbogenschützen im Ärmel integriert waren. Die Schylützer sind immer komisch gerutscht und waren nie dort wo sie hin sollten. Hier habe ich separate Ellbogenschützen.


ich wills mal mit integrierten probieren weil die anderen schnüren halt immer gefühlt den arm ab.


----------



## moehrrider (25. August 2021)

IXS Protektorjacke Trigger Grau | Maciag Offroad
					

IXS MTB Protektorjacken Trigger online bestellen ✓ JETZT 45% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de
				



die trigger finde ich wie gesagt interressant, wsa sagt ihr ? fehlt halt leider nen nierengurt zum verstellen aber ich denke ich werde sie mir mal bestellen zusammen mit der evoc und schauen welche besser passt.


----------



## vanbov (25. August 2021)

moehrrider schrieb:


> IXS Protektorjacke Trigger Grau | Maciag Offroad
> 
> 
> IXS MTB Protektorjacken Trigger online bestellen ✓ JETZT 45% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch
> ...


Wie groß bist du?


----------



## DIRTDIRTDIRT (25. August 2021)

moehrrider schrieb:


> IXS Protektorjacke Trigger Grau | Maciag Offroad
> 
> 
> IXS MTB Protektorjacken Trigger online bestellen ✓ JETZT 45% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch
> ...


Diese Weste von Alpine Stars sieht auch so aus als würde sie gut schützen und kostet fast dasselbe.






						Alpinestars Bionic Pro V2 Protektorenjacke | Enduro Store
					

Alpinestars Bionic Pro V2 Protektorenjacke online kaufen!   von  für Erwachsene | 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Gratis Versand ab 100 EUR ✓ Trusted Shops geprüft ✓




					m.enduro-store.de
				




Dort im Store gibts auch andere Modelle. Ich würde vielleicht vorsichtshalber 2-3 Stück bestellen und dann wieder zurück
schicken. Man weiß nie wie gut die bei Dir an Deinem Körper sitzen. Am Ende ist das fast das Wichtigste.


----------



## DIRTDIRTDIRT (25. August 2021)

moehrrider schrieb:


> IXS Protektorjacke Trigger Grau | Maciag Offroad
> 
> 
> IXS MTB Protektorjacken Trigger online bestellen ✓ JETZT 45% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch
> ...


Diese Protektor Jacket hat mal im Test in der Freeride 3/2018 eine gute Note (9 von 10) bekommen. Ist gerade reduziert auf 195€, falls das auch Interessant ist für Dich:






						Rhyolite 2 Sicherheitsjacke, MTB-Rückenschutz (DH, Gravitation, All Mountain, Enduro) - Dainese (Offizieller Shop)
					

MTB Rückenschutz (DH, Gravitation, All Mountain, Enduro) Rhyolite 2 Safety Jacket - Der fortschrittlichste Dainese Körperschutz und unvergleichliche Atmungsaktivität dank abnehmbarer Ärmel. Kaufen Sie online im offiziellen Dainese-Shop.




					www.dainese.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moehrrider (26. August 2021)

DIRTDIRTDIRT schrieb:


> Diese Protektor Jacket hat mal im Test in der Freeride 3/2018 eine gute Note (9 von 10) bekommen. Ist gerade reduziert auf 195€, falls das auch Interessant ist für Dich:


die währe echt noch interessant. danke


----------



## moehrrider (26. August 2021)

DIRTDIRTDIRT schrieb:


> Diese Weste von Alpine Stars sieht auch so aus als würde sie gut schützen und kostet fast dasselbe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jap, kommt aber etwas unbelüftet rüber wie ich finde...


----------



## moehrrider (26. August 2021)

vanbov schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?


ca so 170


----------



## vanbov (26. August 2021)

moehrrider schrieb:


> ca so 170


Nur so als Tipp: 
Ich hatte diverse Jackets zum testen da und mir ist bei fast allen negativ aufgefallen wie kurz die Rückenprotektoren sind.
Auch wenns auf den ersten Blick schmerzt: die Ortema-Teile haben die mit Abstand am besten passenden bzw. am meisten abdeckenden Protektoren….


----------



## moehrrider (26. August 2021)

vanbov schrieb:


> Auch wenns auf den ersten Blick schmerzt: die Ortema-Teile haben die mit Abstand am besten passenden bzw. am meisten abdeckenden Protektoren….


ich werde sie mir anschauen danke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. August 2021)

Hat sich schon jemand im MX Bereich umgesehen? Finde das Fahrrad-Gelumpp ehrlich gesagt ganz schön teuer für das bisschen Schaumstoff und Plastik. Am Ende soll die Aufprallenergie nur abgeschwächt bzw aufgenommen werden, da ist es egal ob Fahrrad oder Motorrad draufsteht.






						24mx
					






					www.24mx.de


----------



## fone (27. August 2021)

Die wird auch als Fahrrad-Jacke verkauft.

Diese Art der Jacke wird seit >20 Jahren im MTB-DH-Bereich genutzt, und gibts/gabs auch bei Amazon für 100€.
Immerhin hat die Oneal einen weichen Rückenprotektor.
Mit dem ganzen Hartplastik Zeug an Schultern und Ärmeln hab ich mich über 10 Jahre rumgeschlagen. 
Lieber was Modernes. Viskoelastisch und modular.


----------



## moehrrider (6. September 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Mit dem ganzen Hartplastik Zeug an Schultern und Ärmeln hab ich mich über 10 Jahre rumgeschlagen


hartplastik absorbiert grottenschlecht im gegensatz zu den modernen schäumen


rad_fan schrieb:


> das bisschen Schaumstoff und Plastik


daher bitte kein plastik. aber ja ist echt sacke teuer. leider


----------



## timo20379 (7. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse bzw. Erfahrungen für einen guten Protektor an Schlüsselbein und Schulter?
Preis ist mir im ersten Schritt egal, denke für den Erhalt der Gesundheit kann man auch mal ein paar Euro mehr investieren...wenn es was bringt.

Ist es weiterhin Ortema?

Habe noch folgenden gesehen und fand ihn interessant 
POC Spine VPD 2.0 - Protektor Jacke

Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (7. Januar 2022)

Sespri schrieb:


> Neben der Enduro gibt es auch die Ortema Ortho-Max Jacke. Die habe ich gekauft, muss aber - wie @Rainer-75 schon sagt - einfach passen. Man hat einen integrierten Gurt mit Klettverschluss, den man auf den Bildern nicht sieht und sich darunter befindet. Der gibt einen Halt um den Bauchbereich, der Rest ist gegeben.
> 
> Wenn sie aber passt, dann ist es mMn. erste Sahne. *Ein wirklich gutes Gefühl. Einziger Wermutstropfen - etwas ist ja immer - links und rechts hat es grosse Brustprotektoren. Nur der Reissverschluss geht genau über das Brustbein und das ist so direkt nicht geschützt. Das ist bei anderen besser gelöst.*
> 
> Ganz neu gibt es den OCP Brustpanzer von der gleichen Firma, welche man angeblich mit der Jacke kombinieren kann. Nur frage ich mich, ob man dann nicht wie ein Michelin Männchen aussieht...


Ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Fettgedruckten. Ich konnte 2021 in Leogang auf der Hangman 1 eine Bodenprobe nehmen und kann somit neu aus Erfahrung reden. Ich bin auf einem steinigen Abschnitt links seitlich auf den Arm/Schulter/Brust gefallen. Genau weiss ich es nicht mehr, es hat auf alle Fälle ordentlich gescheppert, im Brustkasten hat es geknirscht und einige Biker sind gleich mal angesprungen gekommen.

Auf dem Arm hatte es einen blauen Fleck und die Rippen hatte ich mir links geprellt. Schlafen ging einige Tage nicht so gut, aber ich bin überzeugt, das Gröbste hat die Jacke definitiv abgehalten. Der Untergrund war schon nicht ohne.

Für die 2022 Saison habe ich ein "Update" gemacht. Offiziell gibt es keine dickeren Brustplatten, deshalb habe ich einen Versuch gestartet und nochmals die gleichen Platten bestellt und eingefügt. Es passt sowas von angegossen - fast wie vorgesehen. Optisch fällt es nicht mal auf und in der Anwendung habe ich inkl. Neckbrace keinerlei Einschränkungen.

POC Spine VPD 2.0 - Protektor Jacke fällt in die gleiche Liga. Mit dieser machst du sicher nichts falsch. Hatte diesen in der Auswahl auf dem Schirm. Dort würde mir persönlich der grossflächige Brustpanzer gefallen.


----------

